# Sherlock's penis popping out...



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry about the title! But Sherlock's penis has just popped out for the first time. He was 16 weeks yesterday. My partner and I have never had a male dog before, and it's just given us a bit of a shock  Sherlock seems very shocked too 

Is it normal for this to happen at this age, and is there anything we need to do about it/anything we should be aware of? The end of it does look a bit sore (it's gone back in now...)

Phew... didn't expect this - he's just a baby!!! hmy:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The whole thing or just the lipstick section?

I remember my old dog used to get his entire penis, complete with "knot" out as a pup. Used to immobilise him for about 30 mins.

Its perfectly normal, and nothing to worry about unless it stays out for an extended period of time. Just keeo him quiet and away from anything he could injure himself on. Oh and anything that could stick to it.

Alfie occasionally gets his out, but his foreskin gets stuck to it, and gets turned inwards when the penis is retracted and then requires lubrication and manipulation to get it back to normal.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> The whole thing or just the lipstick section?
> 
> I remember my old dog used to get his entire penis, complete with "knot" out as a pup. Used to immobilise him for about 30 mins.
> 
> ...


well theres no reply to that is there lol.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

He's just showing off...........


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol at this thread... I was exactly the same when Preston was a pup. 

He used to have a favourite pillow, in the shape of a lion and I remember the first time the entire "thing" came out - he was busy humping his pillow and got a bit too excited  ... I had never seen anything like it and I swept him up in my arms, shouted to my other half that I had to rush him to the vets cos I thought his insides were coming out!!! :blush2: He just stood there and seemed in pain but it soon went back in after a lot of excessive licking (by him of course!)

I feel so embarrassed about it now but I didn't know any better at the time, he's since had it out many a time when he was "playing" with Scrabble - thanks god he was done! pmsl!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> The whole thing or just the lipstick section?
> 
> I remember my old dog used to get his entire penis, complete with "knot" out as a pup. Used to immobilise him for about 30 mins.
> 
> ...


Is it wrong I chuckled lik a school kid at that?


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> The whole thing or just the lipstick section?
> 
> I remember my old dog used to get his entire penis, complete with "knot" out as a pup. Used to immobilise him for about 30 mins.
> 
> ...


Just the lipstick section I guess  So... there's nothing to worry about, unless things stick to it... especially his foreskin.... hmy:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

aww you saw his lipstick  it's a proud moment  Tummels is always popping out for a wee nosey, when he's excited and sits down it's disgusting but hilarious seeing people reactions, especially when i go "oh it's just his lipstick, don't worry!!" :smilewinkgrin:

Some of the things people are saying on here are very amusing, gross...but funny


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Donna3939 said:


> Lol at this thread... I was exactly the same when Preston was a pup.
> 
> He used to have a favourite pillow, in the shape of a lion and I remember the first time the entire "thing" came out - he was busy humping his pillow and got a bit too excited  ... I had never seen anything like it and I swept him up in my arms, shouted to my other half that I had to rush him to the vets cos I thought his insides were coming out!!! :blush2: He just stood there and seemed in pain but it soon went back in after a lot of excessive licking (by him of course!)
> 
> I feel so embarrassed about it now but I didn't know any better at the time, he's since had it out many a time when he was "playing" with Scrabble - thanks god he was done! pmsl!!!


:lol:! I'm glad I'm not the only one to find it such a shock! I have to admit, if my partner hadn't been here to say what it was I prob would have been straight to the vets too!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

springfieldbean said:


> Just the lipstick section I guess  So... there's nothing to worry about, unless things stick to it... especially his foreskin.... hmy:


You wait until he gets really excited, get the entire thing out and you think he's grown an extra set of balls.

I think the foreskin issue is an Alfie thing. The winky problems he's had are stupid.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

i remember when we had out first bitch. (dad was in the army) and we lived in germany. she came into season but we didnt know what was happening mum thought she was dieing so dad rush her to the vet with me in tow.
we could speak very little german and the vet little engalish. anyways we got through to the vet what was rong and he stood there for a few minutes then just started laughing. said to my dad dog no pump pump pump 2 weeks dad looked at me and i looked at dad and then he said "SEE TOLD YOU THERE WAS NOTHING WRONG WITH HER" as though it was my fault. we still laugh about it now bless


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

_"Hurry Watson, the knob's afoot" _

_"Not quite a foot holmes"_


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

:smilewinkgrin:....It is normal for dogs at that age .. I have the male dog and it was happening


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

16 weeks?? jeez he`s a late bloomer :lol:

like everyone else said it`s nothing to worry about....more embarrassing when you`re out and people come to say hi and out plops the entire thing, knot included  the worst part is i can`t stop laughing and some people are really disgusted by it, i don`t see why as it`s not like they can help it!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

springfieldbean said:


> Sherlock's penis has just popped out for the first time. He was 16 weeks yesterday.
> My partner and I have never had a male dog before... [it gave] us a bit of a shock  Sherlock seems very shocked too
> 
> Is it normal for this to happen at this age, and is there anything we need to do about it/anything we should be aware of?
> ...


nope - he's entering puberty, he's about the equivalent of a 12-YO boy, & his puppy-license is running out. 
other dogs are going to be considerably less tolerant of him if he's rude, bouncy, pushy, intrusive, etc. 
he'll get more hard-looks & grumps than he did before, over less provoking behavior; he's expected to be more 
polite, more restrained, & show some self-control.

re partial-erections, some pups are more excitable than others - just as some dogs hackle easily, others don't. 
watch that he does not lie on paper while he's extruded, it can stick to him; fabric is safer. Some male-pups 
pop when they see other dogs, or when they're frustrated, or when they're excited - the prospect of a walk 
can make some pups pop, others extrude when they play fight - PLAY FIGHTS with erections are more prone to slide 
into REAL FIGHTS, so do watch that, just in case; *some pups 'wear' an erection just before they get snarky.* 
others, it's just simple excitement & nothing to worry over, the testosterone rush does funny things. It's all new.

re his penis, just watch he doesn't do anything stoopid like my friend Corene's pup: he was a humpaholic, 
& compulsively humped the hassock in the living-room. They came home one day to find poor Mockturtle 
standing spraddled like a carpenter's horse in the middle of the room; he'd gone on a bender & his penis had dried 
while exposed & swollen; it was stuck outside the prepuce, & the poor pup was in so much pain he could not walk.

they carried him to the car, drove to the vet's, he was lubricated with water-based gel & his belly draped 
in cold-packs, & 10 or 15-minutes later, his poor sore penis retracted. He was very sorry for himself 
for a day or two, & a bit tender when he peed for 12 hours or so, but then he was fine.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Vegas always lets his out for a bit of fresh air.. i was shocked when i first saw it... thought id brought a horse home from our walk instead of the dog!hmy:


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just wanna thank springfieldbean for starting this thread... I really needed something to have a laugh at after the last few days, its been more than a little crappy, and its really lightened my mood, so THANK YOU!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> Sorry about the title! But Sherlock's penis has just popped out for the first time. He was 16 weeks yesterday. My partner and I have never had a male dog before, and it's just given us a bit of a shock  Sherlock seems very shocked too
> 
> Is it normal for this to happen at this age, and is there anything we need to do about it/anything we should be aware of? The end of it does look a bit sore (it's gone back in now...)
> 
> Phew... didn't expect this - he's just a baby!!! hmy:


He could be like Joshua, who never has his in! The vet says there is nothing wrong, but he always seems to have his willy sticking out.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

when dai gets over excited especially when he barks at animals on the tv his lipstick pokes out, the cheeky git then sort of rubs it on the floor hmy:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

springfieldbean said:


> Sherlock's penis has just popped out for the first time. my:


Makes it sound like it nipped up the shop for a paper and some milk.... actually that would be handy.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sianrees1979 said:


> when dai gets over excited especially when he barks at animals on the tv his lipstick pokes out, the cheeky git then sort of rubs it on the floor hmy:


Hahaha do you have any slimy marks lolololol our poppy considering shes a bitch and still a baby she has a toy horse that shes humping all the bloosy time! Its shamefull!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Hahaaaaa.. I'm coming over to the dog section more often, this thread's given me the most laughs on here in AGES! :lol:

Seriously, I'm never getting a male dog after hearing these stories  I'm thankful enough I've never had to see my cats..


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Prince is 21 weeks, and every evening he tries to hump me but I've never seen his pee pee come out  now I'm not going to be able to stop staring at it now


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> Hahaaaaa.. I'm coming over to the dog section more often, this thread's given me the most laughs on here in AGES! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm never getting a male dog after hearing these stories  I'm thankful enough I've never had to see my cats..


I often wondered where a cat actually keeps his. I can't remember ever seeing any sign of one:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Dante said:


> I'm thankful enough I've never had to see my cats..


Well thats where you and I differ... Dinsdale, my 10 yo cat always has his lipstick out, especially when you rub his tummy lol!! x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Hahaaaaa.. I'm coming over to the dog section more often, this thread's given me the most laughs on here in AGES! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm never getting a male dog after hearing these stories  I'm thankful enough I've never had to see my cats..


Ohhhh just reminded me of when we had our pebs.... he loved his cuddles and one night was lying across oh's chest and i was rubbing his belly, he was puring his lil head off and all of a sudden SPLAT he erm...... arrived and it went everywhere! Im always weary of rubbing sammys tummy now lol


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Ohhhh just reminded me of when we had our pebs.... he loved his cuddles and one night was lying across oh's chest and i was rubbing his belly, he was puring his lil head off and all of a sudden SPLAT he erm...... arrived and it went everywhere! Im always weary of rubbing sammys tummy now lol


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've just nearly wet meself!! x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Donna3939 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've just nearly wet meself!! x


Sorry  lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> The whole thing or just the lipstick section?


Max Factor? I think not! :wink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Max Factor? I think not! :wink:


Max factor is not as woof on the lips :wink:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

come to think of it ive never seen a cat`s either 

i was so glad when jake was neutered an he stopped producing that green gloop out his winky eurghhh that was disgusting, especially when he rubbed it on places  boys, who`d have them!


----------

